# Looking for field golden breeder in Midwest area



## aoleksiak

This is my first post here so hopefully I don't get lambasted for potentially posting in the wrong area. I just lost my best friend and hunting buddy. I had to put my 7.5 year old golden down due to Leptospirosis (he was vaccinated). It's been a really hard 2 weeks and I'm trying to get some information from people in the know.


I'm looking to find a reputable Golden breeder that specializes in hunting line dogs. I got extremely lucky with my first one. I had no idea what kind of lineage he came from but ended up being an amazing hunter and an incredible house dog. I want to do some better due diligence this time around to improve my odds of getting a similar dog. Personally, I would prefer a larger golden that's around the 75lb mark because I do a bit of Canadian Goose hunting and I feel it's just a bit easier for the bigger dogs to manage them. I live in Michigan and will ultimately travel wherever I need to to get a new pup but I'd prefer to stay as close as possible. 



Any advice I can get from this board would be extremely helpful. I thank you in advance.


----------



## Megora

Wynwood for starters...

If she doesn't have pups, she may point you in the direction of somebody who does.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Maple hills Kennels in WI. She's also a member here. https://www.maplehillskennel.com


----------



## cubbysan

Are you in the Kansas City area? I do not know of any puppies available, but I can point you to two breeders in the area, and they have other connections.


----------



## Sweese

Contact Mark Atwater. He has two Grand Hunting Retriever Champions that are bred often to various dogs across the country. I have personally hunted with both these boys and they are great dogs. I have also bred my female to both of them and the puppies are turning out to be outstanding field dogs. Go to www.swampcollie.com but do make sure you call him. Litters posted on the website are usually sold out and you will get the latest from Mark directly. 

Here are some videos I took and edited of Titan and Yeti...also known as Team Red Dog.


----------



## Alaska7133

There are so many good breeders for field goldens. Here's a very short list.


Lynn Lane, Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers
Benita Otterness, Thunderstruck Golden retrievers
Joel Ihnen, Bewitched Golden Retrievers
Roselyn Wilson, Wildfire Golden Retrievers


A good resource is look at Entry Express to see what litters are listed in the classifieds.

Also look at Retriever Training Forum for litter listings.
On Facebook look at the group: Performance Golden Retrievers, sometimes there are great litters listed.


Always use www.ofa.org to verify OFA clearances. Look at K9DATA.COM Home Page for pedigree.

Make sure you know the hips, elbows, eyes, heart, ichthyosis, and PRA status of the parents. 

Don't settle for less!


----------



## Laurie

If you're willing to travel to Canada, check out Charmlee Goldens. There is a breeding planned for this fall.

Charmlee Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Breeders, Puppies* Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Laurie

duplicate post


----------

